# Nitrate and Nitrite Supplementation



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2012)

Nitrate and Nitrite Supplementation by Monica Mollica ~ trainergize.com Nitric oxide (NO) boosting “pre-workout” supplements based on L-arginine (aka arginine) are currently in the rage among many athletes, particularly bodybuilders and strength athletes. While it’s true that arginine is a nitric oxide (NO) precursor and NO is a potent vasodilator 1, 2, most studies in [...]

*Read More...*


----------

